# 66 on the road!



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

last weekend i drove the 66 for the first time. although not totally finished, she was close enough to drive. i picked up my mom, and she hadn't ridden in it since 78. she loved it! this week i picked wheels and tires and did an alignment. driving great and looking awesome. i did the cragar ss look like Rukee suggested (great choice Rukee!). i went with a 225 60 15 up front on a 15 x 7 and 245 60 15 with a 15 x 8 out back. looks sweet and drives nice! i must agree cragars were made for gto's! hope you enjoy the pics. need to touch up some body stuff and install the dash. other than that i'm done for the most part. the looks, fun and attention you get from one of these cars is amazing! my little ones love sitting in it. well worth the time and money for the memories i've gotten back. hopefully soon i will pass some of you out there, well maybe except erics 67 1000 hp monster and crusty's 65 carbon custom lol!.  :cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

here's a few more pics. some alignment pics, a night shot in my garage, a quick interior pic and my 18 yr old co worker putting on the wheels with me. he wants to drive it so bad!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The car is beautiful! Great job!

arty:


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you Randy, i appreciate your compliments and help over the past 2 years!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great looking '66, and GREAT COLOR COMBO!!! Good job!! (I love '66's!!!)


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks jeff. i appreciate all your advice along the way too! :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

pretty car! arty:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

That is a really sweet ride, congrats on driving it. That color is awesome. Great so see another car restored to such nice condition


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers Great color!!! looks like you spent alot of time and money! ENJOY ! ERIC


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice car! I should have mine back from the shop and on the road before August. :cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks guys. yeah it was a lot of time and i haven't added up any receipts yet :willy: key word being yet. but i knew that when i started. it's so worth it though when you turn that key and drive . these projects can be endless and there was no real time frame to completion. it's been a bit over 2 yrs to this point for me and i'm glad to have her back again. when i look back at the pics of just a rusty frame, i think oh man, what did i do :rofl: i'm just happy something didn't happen so this would wind up on the back burner and become a big pile of parts.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

One helluva car...very, very, very nice!!!!!!!! Congrats! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Johnny, If you add up the receipts 1st- you will probably have a panic attack and throw up. 2nd- and worse than #1, you will probably be afraid to ever take the goat out of the garage again !:rofl: Eric


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Koppster said:


> One helluva car...very, very, very nice!!!!!!!! Congrats! :cheers


thanks kopps!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Johnny, If you add up the receipts 1st- you will probably have a panic attack and throw up. 2nd- and worse than #1, you will probably be afraid to ever take the goat out of the garage again !:rofl: Eric


:rofl: i think you and i are in the same boat! and maybe a few others on here as well  it's a carcain addiction :lol:


----------



## royette (Jun 15, 2010)

receipts are overrated, do not ever add them up= depression


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Hot damn! I fell out of my chair!
Great '66!


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome Paint - Beautiful job. Congrats! :cheers


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I love that car! It brings back memories of my 66. Great job and I like the colors too!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks guys, the color is the original burgandy and was done in a base coat clear coat.


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

gorgeous car! i know how you feel - i had my '71 nova off the road for 15 months doing front end work and an LSx swap, and it killed me not to be able to drive it! of course, i only got a few miles on her, and now it's getting too hot to drive around w/o ac!

as soon as i finished the nova, i bought my '66. although not nearly as nice nor as long a project (yet), i had it off the road for nearly 2 months doing a vintage air install, full wiring, and a front-end rebuild. just finished it up (need to charge the ac), and have been driving it in short spurts. no matter how long the project takes, the initial (every, really) drive makes it soooooo worth it. great job on the car.


----------

